# Feldgrind: what setting to use for cold brew?



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

I've got quite a lot of coffee to get through before it goes stale and wanted to make some cold brew or cold brew concentrate.

I've seen a method on YouTube using a French press. My plan was to use my French press but then pass the coffee though a v60 paper as I decant it from the French press. The ratio used was 82g of coffee to 475g of cold water. Leave it in fridge for 16 to 20 hours.

Now I have a feldgrind and I have no clue what setting to try.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I wouldn't filter through V60 paper, try Chemex paper, or Filtropa.

I think your ratio is too high, maybe try ~1:12. It won't quite be a concentrate but will hold up to a little ice.

Steep for twice as long as you anticipate, 2 days.

Try around 2 full turns, maybe a little more tops.


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

MWJB said:


> I wouldn't filter through V60 paper, try Chemex paper, or Filtropa.
> 
> I think your ratio is too high, maybe try ~1:12. It won't quite be a concentrate but will hold up to a little ice.
> 
> ...


All I've got is aeropress or v60. I defo want to use some sort of paper filter.

For.v60 I've been using like 2.6 on my feldgrind and getting good results.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Benjijames28 said:


> All I've got is aeropress or v60. I defo want to use some sort of paper filter.
> 
> For.v60 I've been using like 2.6 on my feldgrind and getting good results.


Then maybe filter 200g or so at a time with the AP.

Skim off the surface of the French press before filtering & don't pour any grounds into the AP.

2+6 might work, might take a bit longer...if the brew doesn't taste good after skimming, leave it until it does & try again.


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Then maybe filter 200g or so at a time with the AP.
> 
> Skim off the surface of the French press before filtering & don't pour any grounds into the AP.
> 
> 2+6 might work, might take a bit longer...if the brew doesn't taste good after skimming, leave it until it does & try again.


I'm going to make a v60 in the morning, after that I will play with a bit of cold brew.

So 75g of coffee to 900g of water, will grind around 2+7 on the feldgrind, then leave it maybe a day and half to 2 days in fridge, before skimming top, then plunging and passing water through an aeropress filter 200g at a time.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Benjijames28 said:


> I'm going to make a v60 in the morning, after that I will play with a bit of cold brew.
> 
> So 75g of coffee to 900g of water, will grind around 2+7 on the feldgrind, then leave it maybe a day and half to 2 days in fridge, before skimming top, then plunging and passing water through an aeropress filter 200g at a time.


I think you'll need longer than that at 2+7, but like I said, taste & make sure your happy with the taste before decanting/filtering.

Don't plunge, just pour gently so you don't kick up silt.


----------

